# hum v setup



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

A local car dealership has a hum v setup. The plow doesn't look wide enough. And the front end looks like it sages bad. but I'm sure its still a good plow truck.


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

another pic


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I have a picture of one that looks almost identical. Would be quite a truck to have.


----------



## jonmeyer (Sep 6, 2001)

*HUMMER W/ MEYER*

Thats kinda funny, we have the same plow hum-v in Kalamazoo, Mi. Maybe Hummer hooked up with Meyer for a demo. The plow does look a bit small, i wouldnt like to do any banks or fast food places with that bus, but for schools / malls / industrial applications, that would be sweet. Nice pics, 
Thanks, 
Jon


----------



## a palustris (Jul 28, 2002)

I have seen a bunch of hummers over here over the years. However I think their owners would rather just drive over the snow, than plow it.


----------



## Frank (Jan 11, 2001)

Does it say Action tool or equipment on that hummer?
If so, that could have came from my area. The company has or had two of them with Meyers. As for the plow being to small, that's kind of common over here, because were in the city with tight areas and little movability.

Frank


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I does say "Action" on the side. I think it says something about rentals undernieth it. I would think a humv would be one of the ultimate plow trucks for us contractors. You can't tell by the pic but it didn't look very well taken care of. Would have been good for that 22-36" x mas day huh?


----------



## Frank (Jan 11, 2001)

Ahh! Must have been theirs. They had told me at one time, one of the reasons they purchased them was for plowing. They were running it at there rental yard for towing/trailering some there equipment. I don't know if it was abused didn't see it too often. But for a 22-26" storm that would have been nice. We only had 5-7" of wet heavy snow/iceing and it was windy, of which was hard on the sidewalk crew. The hardest part was getting the guys to come out on Christmas, but it worked out good.

Frank


----------



## citybobcat (Nov 30, 2002)

Someone told me that they where having trouble with the front end. Maybe that's why they were getting rid of it!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Hum V's aren't what they used to be. Look at the pic posted by fordman. You can see the independent rear suspension. The new Hummers have a solid rear axle which in fact looks like a GM 10 bolt! GM has once again taken a heavy duty vehicle, and turned it into a glorified mini van. The fools that can afford them have no clue what they are actually buying now. The one I saw yesterday had aluminum wheels on it, I guess GM dropped the gear reduction units on the hubs. I wonder if they dropped the in cab tire pressure control too? I would also imagine they went to CV joints on the front axle now too, instead of U joints and driveshafts (much like the Corvette 5 link rear suspension driveshafts Hummer used to have in the front and rear). I also assume the 37" Armstrong tires aren't "stock" anymore. I would also guess that the suspension doesn't have 1/2 the travel it used to. They sure don't have 17" of ground clearance anymore either!

Hey, at least they still have the D rings on the bumpers so they "look" like they could be dropped out of cargo planes with parachutes!

~Chuck


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

How true Chuck!

The original Humvee/Humer (H1) used to be my dream 4x4 vehicle, well until GM laid their hands on it, especially the glorified YUPPIE H2.

Now you can see all the common GM drivetrain components and interiors commonly used GM SUV's. What a turn off!

My dream "workable" 4x4 vehicle has shifted to a UNIMOG. Well see how long it takes before that too is (SUV)ized!

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's a US Army fact sheet about plows on Hummers... I copied it from a .pdf file I have had for years, so it may not be 100% perfect as a text file. Some interesting info though anyway.

~Chuck

US Army Corps
of Engineers®
Cold Regions Research &
Engineering Laboratory

September 1998

Fact Sheet

HIGH-MOBILITY MULTIPURPOSE WHEELED VEHICLE
(HMMWV) SNOWPLOW

PROBLEM

In the recent past, especially in U.S. Army Europe (USAREUR), the Army had extremely limited access to snow removal equipment. The only implements available were graders, the M-9 armored combat earthmover (ACE), and the front-end loader for the small emplacement excavator (SEE). The SEE was designed with snowplowing capability, but snowplows were not available in the inventory. Also, the SEE was a scarce item and heavily employed where deployed. Because of the winter deployment of troops into Bosnia and Macedonia, HQ, V Corps, and HQ, USAREUR, requested a quick response to the problem, especially in Macedonia for Task Force Able Sentry (TFAS). TFAS has a 1966 21/2-ton truck jury-rigged with an old 10-foot snowplow that, if made operable, would be a safety hazard. The truck has obsolete nondirectional combat cord (NDCC) tires; a broken windshield; no windshield wipers; missing or broken fuel, temperature, and speed gauges; and brakes that are long overdue for replacement. TFAS also has a Unimog with snowplow, but it is marginally operational and unsafe because it will not operate in four-wheel drive and regularly slips out of gear. The vehicle's repair estimate in 1996 was $3000+; it still has not been fixed. In addition to the truck and Unimog, TFAS has a SEE with a juryrigged snowplow; however, by 1996 three rotations of units had spent several hundred hours working on it and still had not made it operable. For the 1997-1998 winter rotation, it remained deadlined, reportedly for parts. In October 1996, a special team was organized by HQ, USAREUR, to go to Macedonia and review requirements for the upcoming winter season. The TFAS commander requested a quick resolution to the problem of safe, efficient, and effective snowplowing. U.S. Army CRREL was asked to send someone proficient in snowplows and snowplowing, not only to be a team member but to teach snowplowing operations and conduct hands-on training.

SOLUTION

CRREL obtained a commercial off-the-shelf (COTS) snowplow specifically engineered for the commercial Hummer. The plow is manufactured by the Fisher Engineering Company and the mount is manufactured by Arrowhead Engineering, Inc. The plow uses a quick-disconnect system called Minute-Mount; once the mounting brackets have been installed semipermanently, the plow and all other attachments can be mounted in less than a minute and can be dismounted in half a minute. The mounting brackets require no drilling, cutting, or welding on the HMMWV. Instead, bolt holes in the frame and bumper are used; the wiring harness plugs into the current lighting harness and the power cable runs from a solenoid through the fire wall to the battery. A controller cable is run through the fire wall to the plow control switch, which is mounted on the dash with Velcro. A plow was obtained by CRREL, mounted on a HMMWV, and demonstrated and evaluated on hard-surface and gravel roads, trails, and fields at the U.S. Army/Vermont National Guard Ethan Allen Firing Range training area in Jericho, Vermont. Snow depths averaged four to six inches and various depths from one inch to 81/2 inches were plowed. In accordance with data from previous studies, snowplowing operations should be conducted during the storm, and ideally should commence before snow depth reaches four inches to permit the greatest efficiency and effectiveness.

The 9-foot by 29-inch, 11-gauge steel, trip-edge snowplow was purchased with a continuous curve snow foil and a 1090 high-carbon steel cutting edge. The pump, hydraulics, headlights, directional lights, and attaching A-frame are integral to the plow, as are the trip-edge and the trip-edge springs. This heavyduty plow is commonly used on commercial Chevrolet/GMC K2500, Ford F250, and Dodge W2500 series pickup trucks. It has reversible angle control as well as up-and-down control, and the integral tripedge folds back and allows the plow to ride over obstacles up to four inches high. When the obstacle is cleared, spring tension is released, returning the edge to its normal plowing position. During snowplowing demonstrations, 450 pounds were loaded into the back of the HMMWV; however, no significant advantage was observed even when plowing uphill. The practice of adding weight is neither encouraged nor discouraged, but any weight in the back must be secured. Follow-on tests showed that the use of tire chains provided additional traction (a significant benefit when plowing uphill) and reduced the incidence of tire spin. Chains also provided increased control when plowing downhill. (For more information, see the HMMWV snowplow operator's guide.)

STATUS

Eight snowplows are being operated by the U.S. Army: four are with TFAS in Macedonia, three are with the 41st Engineer Battalion at Fort Drum, New York, and one is being used by the Vermont Army National Guard in Jericho, Vermont. To date, these snowplows have accumulated more than 1200 snowplowing miles during two winter seasons without any maintenance or operational problems. At the request of the Commanding General, U.S. Army Engineer School, this snowplow is expected to be available through the Defense Construction Supply Center in Columbus, Ohio, by September 1998. In the meantime it can be purchased under provisions of AR 71-13 from Arrowhead Equipment, Inc., of Glens Falls, New York, for $4357.

POINT OF CONTACT
Nicholas H. Collins
603-646-4470
DSN: 220-4470
Fax: 603-646-4448
E-mail: [email protected]

CRREL, 72 Lyme Road, Hanover, NH 03755-1290


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*suspension*

I would assume that the large amount of suspension travel these vehicles have would make the front end too susceptable to sagging without some heavy reinforcement somewhere.


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Well Chuck, GM may have pulled off the ultimate sale. While trying to get through a little mall traffic, I was encroached upon by several of these Hummers. It was very important for the driver to see if his headlights would go over my tailgate and blind me. But hey GM did it, these fine yuppies have now been convinced that they must spend $50,000 to safely transport their family from suburbia to that mall 4.5 miles away. 

Oops, I better watch what I say, I fell for the extended cab, think that part of the truck alone cost more than first three 4WDs I've owned (with the plows)!


----------



## dangerousdarren (Jan 13, 2003)

actually the origonal civvee am general hummer is still being sold as origonaly built. it is now the h1. the h2 is a truck built by am general and cheverolet, and is built with a 3/4 ton cheverolet front end and a tahoe rear end. from the reveiws i've read in the 4wd magazines the h2 is a very capable off-road vehicle, but most people that spend that kind of loot on a truck probably are affraid to take it off-road(i would, but that's just the way i am - a truck is a truck and meant to be used as a truck, not a stationwagon). it did finish 2nd in four wheeler's truck of the year. 
the h1 would be great for plowing, but at 100 g's with/out options, you would have to plow a lot of lots to pay for it.
the brochure i read on the h2 didn't say anything about the central inflation system, so i'm guessing it's not available on the h2


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

Dangerousdarren, you got the "No Offroad" right! One of the VP's here at work bought one this winter. Says he loves it, funny thing, the first snow storm we had he left it parked at home and drove his Durango!


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

When hummers first became available our local dealer installed a fisher Vee on the front of one for a company. They used it for plowing runways at the local airport and damn that thing looked mean. Of course seeing as how we had almost no snow for the past three or four years it doesnt have a whole lot of use on it.

CMerrick


----------



## Humveetime (Mar 17, 2019)

My m988 Humvee with the meyer plow step up for a Hummer works good think of selling the plow set up it a 12v set up but I used a 24 to 12v droper


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Man, some members I completely forgot about.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats why it was called an H2 its NOT a HUMMER



Chuck Smith said:


> Hum V's aren't what they used to be. Look at the pic posted by fordman. You can see the independent rear suspension. The new Hummers have a solid rear axle which in fact looks like a GM 10 bolt! GM has once again taken a heavy duty vehicle, and turned it into a glorified mini van. The fools that can afford them have no clue what they are actually buying now. The one I saw yesterday had aluminum wheels on it, I guess GM dropped the gear reduction units on the hubs. I wonder if they dropped the in cab tire pressure control too? I would also imagine they went to CV joints on the front axle now too, instead of U joints and driveshafts (much like the Corvette 5 link rear suspension driveshafts Hummer used to have in the front and rear). I also assume the 37" Armstrong tires aren't "stock" anymore. I would also guess that the suspension doesn't have 1/2 the travel it used to. They sure don't have 17" of ground clearance anymore either!
> 
> Hey, at least they still have the D rings on the bumpers so they "look" like they could be dropped out of cargo planes with parachutes!
> 
> ~Chuck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister said:


> Thats why it was called an H2 its NOT a HUMMER


Well if Chuck happens to check back in after a 5 year hiatus, he will most likely reply with "I'm well aware of that".

I had my differences with him, but one thing he is not is stupid.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw this today, and though of you guys partial to getting a hummer. Not the kind you're thinking of, though.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Saw this today, and though of you guys partial to getting a hummer. Not the kind you're thinking of, though.
> 
> View attachment 191946
> 
> ...


Kind of funny all these Hummer threads popping up all of a sudden as I seriously have been eye balling a few myself for some odd reason lately...

This sign below and a few like it I stole off the fencing at a spare military parts AM General lot next to my parents house...

Last year we actually serviced a new building AM General has that they store spare parts at. Massive building that I had to walk through a lot for irrigation servicing... Pretty cool to see the parts, doors, engines, trans etc just lined up in multiples on massive pallet racking...


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

I've debated about buying an army surplus one, they go for 5-20 grand on ironplanet. Most sell in the 8k range. Would be hard to make road legal in some states. Wouldn't be too hard in Indiana I think.

https://www.ironplanet.com/jsp/s/se...sm=1&mf=1#c=3468&ct=35&sort=ad desc&sm=0&mf=1


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Man, some members I completely forgot about.


 brimow
chuck smith 
chicago snow

lol


----------



## Humveetime (Mar 17, 2019)

bgrover said:


> Dangerousdarren, you got the "No Offroad" right! One of the VP's here at work bought one this winter. Says he loves it, funny thing, the first snow storm we had he left it parked at home and drove his Durango!


Well I love driving mine with the plow but because my truck is a 24 volt set up the 12-volt system messes up all the time I think it's the Meyer style so I'm working at switching out the controls and pump to Fisher setup but still using the Meyer tower in plow set up try custom making Fisher brackets did not go so well


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Humveetime said:


> Well I love driving mine with the plow but because my truck is a 24 volt set up the 12-volt system messes up all the time I think it's the Meyer style so I'm working at switching out the controls and pump to Fisher setup but still using the Meyer tower in plow set up try custom making Fisher brackets did not go so well


You can get a 24 V motor for your plow. I know fenner has 24 volt motors.
I don't blame you for going back to a belt driven pump though.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TJS said:


> You can get a 24 V motor for your plow. I know fenner has 24 volt motors.
> I don't blame you for going back to a belt driven pump though.


You would need a lot more than a 24v motor to make it work - coils, motor relay, controller, module, lights, etc all operate on 12v as well.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

cwren2472 said:


> You would need a lot more than a 24v motor to make it work - coils, motor relay, controller, module, lights, etc all operate on 12v as well.


Agreed. Go back to old school.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Most 24 volt vehicle systems use two 12 volt batteries. Couldn’t the plow be run off of one battery? Or am I missing something?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Humveetime said:


> Well I love driving mine with the plow but because my truck is a 24 volt set up the 12-volt system messes up all the time I think it's the Meyer style so I'm working at switching out the controls and pump to Fisher setup but still using the Meyer tower in plow set up try custom making Fisher brackets did not go so well


Care to share what did not go so well. What brackets are you referring to.


----------

